# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125



## hotabych (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

suche wie im Titel steht Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch für Lowrance x125, in welcher Form ist egal ob auf Papier oder als Datei. Es gibt bestimmt einige hier im Forum die das Gerät auch haben.  Wäre sehr schön wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. Für die Unkosten wenn solche anfallen sollten komme ich selbstverständlich auf.

Gruß und Danke im Voraus
Andreas


----------



## Andreas 25 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*



hotabych schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche wie im Titel steht Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch für Lowrance x125, in welcher Form ist egal ob auf Papier oder als Datei. Es gibt bestimmt einige hier im Forum die das Gerät auch haben. Wäre sehr schön wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. Für die Unkosten wenn solche anfallen sollten komme ich selbstverständlich auf.
> 
> ...


Dann hättest du vielleicht mal 2 Beiträge weiter unten schauen sollen. Und dort schreibst du die betreffende Person einfach mal an.


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*



hotabych schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche wie im Titel steht Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch für Lowrance x125, in welcher Form ist egal ob auf Papier oder als Datei. Es gibt bestimmt einige hier im Forum die das Gerät auch haben.  Wäre sehr schön wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. Für die Unkosten wenn solche anfallen sollten komme ich selbstverständlich auf.
> 
> ...



Hi Andreas,
schick mir Deine E-Mail, dann sende ich die Anleitung als PDF.

Gruß Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

E-Mail ist raus...


----------



## hotabych (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

@angel-daddy

vielen vielen Dank!#6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## angel-daddy (18. November 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

@Judy:
Du hast mich wegen der Anleitung vor ein paar Tagen per PN angeschrieben. Leider habe ich versehentlich Deine E- Mail gelöscht. Schicke mir bitte nochmal Deine E- Mail, damit ich Dir die Anleitung zusenden kann.
SORRY

Gruß Martin


----------



## 12butt (7. April 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

hallo habe gesehen das du eine dutsche bedienungsanleitung für das lowrance x-125 haßt . währe super nett wenn du mir sie schicken könntest ?hier meine mail -butten-66@gmx.de - mfg


----------



## angel-daddy (7. April 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

ist raus, viel Spass damit.

VG Martin


----------



## Tedchenhund (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

Hallo, habe hier auch gesehen, das du eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das lowrance x-125 haßt . Über eine Zusendung würde ich mich sehr freuen. Hier meine Mailadresse:  - m.schacke@arcor.de - 
Danke und MfG


----------



## angel-daddy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

Hi,
ich habe das Gerät nicht mehr im Einsatz. Es ist verkauft. Die Datei mit der Bedienungsanleitung ist gelöscht!
Es lohnt nicht mehr mich anzuschreiben.....

VG Martin


----------



## ivery86 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

benötige die deutsche bedienungsanleitung, kann mir jemand eine zukommen lassen, hoffe mir hilft jemand sowie euch geholfen wurde 

danke im voraus


----------



## hotabych (26. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

Hi Leute, habe die Anletung nicht mehr so wie den X125 auch nicht, also bitte nicht mehr bei mir anfragen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

ja kann ich ... schreib per PN deine email .... #h


----------



## ivery86 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

bin versorgt, vielen dank!


----------



## pucki3007 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

Hallo bräuche bitte auch eine deutsche anleitung für das lowrance x-4. 
Mfg silvio


----------



## pucki3007 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

Fals wäre eine hat oda eine ähnliche bitte an pucki1989@gmx.net schicken wäre sehr dankbar.

Mfg


----------



## c&b (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

Hallo Leute!
Mein Schwiegervater hat vor kurzem auch das Gerät "Lowrance X-125" erworben. Leider ohne Bedienungsanleitung :-(
Hier meine Bitte! 
Wer könnte mir die Anleitung als pdf-Datei schicken? Ich danke euch schon ganz herzlich auch im Namen meines Schwiegervaters.
Gruß
C&b


----------



## Jogi3 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

Hallo Andreas,

ich hab gelesen das du eine Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch für das Echo Lot  Lowrance x125 hast, könntest du diese mir als PDF schicken, ich wär die sehr dankbar für Unkosten komm ich natürlich auf.

Gruss Jogi3


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance X-125*

so lande ihr keine Deutsche Anleitung habt,
könnt ihr ihr ja schon einmal üben.
*Product Emulators*

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Support/Product-Emulators/


----------

